# Show Winners: Post a pic of your horse wearing his new halter!



## Marty (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys! If you took a picture of your horse wearing his new halter, post it here for all to see!


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope and Sage won this halter in the team driving class but they have given it to Sage's half brother, Little Mack. He is going to be a driving horse when he grows up. Little Mack has some growing to do and the halter is pulled down as small as it goes so looks like he will grow right into it. By the way these halters are quality!


----------



## happy appy (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine hasn't arrived yet but when it does, I will be sure to post pictures!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 10, 2012)

Eowyn didn't win a show to win this halter, but I did win it off of a website =)

http://s9.postimage.org/5x0uhqc7z/005_2.jpg

http://s10.postimage.org/6zq3gjhax/003.jpg


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Sep 22, 2013)

*LRM Gold Melody Princess Nita Rose*​
Cutest Mare and Foal Contest Winner (with her momma Gold Melody Boy's Fantasy Goddess)! She had to grow into her halter; it is still a little big but very pretty on her! ​
These are very nicely made halters and they can be purchased from the CMHR website.​
​


----------

